# Pepper Lonza



## xutfuzzy (May 7, 2013)

You'll have to excuse the gaps in my narration, I've been sitting on these pictures for a while as I've been super busy.  I even missed the last throwdown as my life has just been nuts lately.  Anywho...I've done some charcuterie in my curing chamber, and I started with something easy: lonza (pork loin).

I purchased a basic pork loin from Sam's Club...super cheap.













2013-02-03 12.36.17.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






I split it in half, so that I could try two different flavors.  One half would be a pepper lonza, the other would be an orange-fennel lonza.













2013-02-03 12.40.10.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






I used the salt box method, meaning that you roll the muscle around in a box of salt, and whatever sticks is the "right amount."













2013-02-03 12.45.16.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013


















2013-02-03 12.48.17.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






This was the pepper lonza, so I ground up some fresh pepper.













2013-02-03 12.48.58.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






I coated the loin in the pepper, and set it in the fridge under some weights for a few days.  Pics of this should be with the other lonza post I write later. 

After the time in the fridge, I rinsed the old salt and pepper off, and then rinsed the loin with some white wine and rubbed it in.













2013-02-07 19.30.58.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






A fresh coat of pepper went on.













2013-02-07 19.33.54.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






I weighed the loin, and calculated my 30% weight loss target.













2013-02-07 19.42.57.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Here they are with some hog jowls (guanciale, and in yet another post I have to write).













2013-02-07 20.04.56.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013


















2013-02-07 20.05.19.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






A few weeks later, they were ready!  I hit my target weight and pulled it from the chamber.













2013-03-17 12.18.32.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






A couple of shots: one with the flash, and one without.













2013-03-17 12.20.30.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013


















2013-03-17 12.20.34.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






This turned out pretty nice!  I sliced it up for a gathering of my buddies as part of a charcuterie course, and it was well received.  Lonza is a great way to check out your curing chamber, as pork loins are very inexpensive!  If it doesn't work out, you haven't wasted too much money!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2013)

DUDE...I can't believe I missed this! Dry Cured Italian Meats are among the best eats I know of. Mom's family made Lonza and Coppa every year but as there are few of them Oldtimers left their technique is lost. I have been relearning the processes just need a Curing Cabinet, much Safer than knowing the timing to do it in the Fall...Great post!...JJ


----------

